# vosotros (América)



## wamcon

Vengo de otro hilo donde un forero puso:


> Sólo los españoles porque vosotros sois los únicos del mundo hispanohablante que conservaron el plural medieval _vosotros_.


 
Me gustaría saber si es cierto. 
¿Nadie en *todo el continente americano* usa el pronombre vosotros?
La frase: "¿Usáis las segunda persona del plural?" 
jamás la usarían ustedes, me refiero excluyendo el voseo de algunas zonas en las que coincide esta forma verbal.  

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## smm1979

wamcon said:


> Vengo de otro hilo donde un forero puso:
> 
> 
> Me gustaría saber si es cierto.
> ¿Nadie en *todo el continente americano* usa el pronombre vosotros?
> La frase: "¿Usáis las segunda persona del plural?"
> jamás la usarían ustedes, me refiero excluyendo el voseo de algunas zonas en las que coincide esta forma verbal.
> 
> Gracias de antemano.


 
Hola Wamcom, yo soy de Argentina, y acá usamos el "ustedes" para referirnos a lo que los españoles consideran "vosotros". El significado es el mismo, pero las conjugaciones verbales cambian (vosotros sois, ustedes son). Que yo sepa nadie usa el "vosotros" en el continente americano en algún país de habla española. Yo he visto novelas mejicanas y nunca oí "vosotros". 
Nosotros sí usamos la segunda persona del plural, que sería el "ustedes", el equivalente al "vosotros" español.
Espero haberte ayudado con la duda, buena suerte y que tengas buen día.
Saludos desde Argentina, smm1979


----------



## wamcon

Gracias smm1979.
Me consta que en Argentina no se usa, y sé que en general se usa más el ustedes refiriendose a la segunda persona del plural aunque, como también en España, conjugando los verbos con la tercera persona del plural (Ustedes son)
¿Y en el resto? Aunque sea más general usar ustedes son. ¿Suena muy raro decir vosotros sois?


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Hola wamcon, 


En Perú no se usa el _vosotros_... ni el _vos...

_Todo es _usted _


Nos vemos


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En *El Salvador*, tal y como ya se ha mencionado antes, el trato entre las personas es ya sea mediante el "voseo" o el "usted".

Con respecto al "vosotros", en su forma tradicional, éste pronombre solamente es usado en forma escrita en el ámbito diplomático, correspondencia de carácter oficial entre las distinats entidades gubernamentales y en general para otros escritos que por su naturaleza requieren cierta solemnidad.

Verbalmente, el vosotros no se usa en lo absoluto, salvo en las escuelas, cuando se enseña su conjugación.


----------



## xqby

wamcon said:


> ¿Y en el resto? Aunque sea más general usar ustedes son. ¿Suena muy raro decir vosotros sois?



No diría que suena raro, sino muy peninsular. Me reiría si un amigo suramericano hablara conmigo usando el vosotros, pero no me sorprendería oírlo de un desconocido.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá tampoco se usa el vosotros en ningún caso, ni siquiera en  correspondencia gubernamental. En Chiapas, que es (que yo sepa) el único estado de México que usa el vos, lo usan con conjugándolo como tú: vos eres.


----------



## smm1979

wamcon said:


> Gracias smm1979.
> Me consta que en Argentina no se usa, y sé que en general se usa más el ustedes refiriendose a la segunda persona del plural aunque, como también en España, conjugando los verbos con la tercera persona del plural (Ustedes son)
> ¿Y en el resto? Aunque sea más general usar ustedes son. ¿Suena muy raro decir vosotros sois?


 

Si Wamcom, acá en Argentina suena raro decir "vosotros sois", ya estamos acostumbrados al "ustedes son".


----------



## mirx

wamcon said:


> Vengo de otro hilo donde un forero puso:
> 
> 
> Me gustaría saber si es cierto.
> ¿Nadie en *todo el continente americano* usa el pronombre vosotros?
> La frase: "¿Usáis las segunda persona del plural?"
> jamás la usarían ustedes, me refiero excluyendo el voseo de algunas zonas en las que coincide esta forma verbal.
> 
> Gracias de antemano.


 
No se usa en ningún país americano. Y al parecer su uso en Canarias y Andalucia también es muy poco popular. Ya ha habido varios hilos sobre este tema. Si tecleas "vosotros" en el diccionario de WR encontrarás los hilos en donde se ha discutido esto.


Saludos.


----------



## ryba

Buenas:

Yo creo que hay dos  ideas equivocadas comunes respecto de la segunda persona plural:

1) Muchos españoles y estudiantes de español en Europa creen que el _vosotros_ se usa fuera de España,

2) Muchos de los americanos que saben que el _vosotros_ es un pronombre personal creen que es el único plural para la segunda persona y que los españoles no usan el _ustedes_.


Los dos errores han constado claros en varios hilos de este mismo foro.

El segundo se puede atribuir al uso extenso del trato informal en España (tú/vosotros) frente al formal (usted/ustedes) cuya consecuencia es que casi siempre oyen a los españoles usando el _vosotros_* lo que puede dar la impresión de que nunca usan el plural _ustedes_.

* Ni siquiera en España todos lo usan. El 98% de los canarios emplea el ustedes nada más. Que yo sepa, en algunas zonas del sur español tampoco existe o bien existe verbalmente (ustedes sois).

El primer error es más difícil de explicar puesto que los latinoamericanos en el habla NUNCA usan el _vosotros_ que les suena muy medieval y solemne (sí sí, es al revés que en la Península, _sois_ suena solemne y _son_ no) porque es la conjugación que conocen de la Biblia, literatura y películas ambientadas en el Medioevo.

Si tantos españoles creen que el latinoamericano usa el _vosotros_, ¿entonces el uso del _ustedes_ lo atribuirán a la formalidad del español de América? 


Me parece probable que, etimológicamente hablando, la pérdida del paradigma de la segunda persona plural  en América sea la "culpa" del voseo que floreció en América mientras en España iba cayendo en desuso.

El pronombre _vosotros_ se generalizó en España reemplazando el _vos_ para el plural para darles a los hablantes la posibilidad de señalar, valiéndose del mismo, que no están hablando a un solo individuo (que no están voseando, o sea que no se trata del plural de respeto dirigido a una sola persona) sino a varias personas.

En el Nuevo Mundo el pronombre _vos_ también se reservó para el singular. Sin embargo, el plural _vosotros_ que en España había reemplazado el _vos_ plural no se implantó con toda la firmeza debido a la superposición de sus formas verbales con el _vos_ singular** y a la cada vez más notable pérdida de matices entre el _vosotros_ y el _ustedes_ y sus correspondientes formas verbales y pronominales que hizo muy frecuente la alternancia de las dos formas en un mismo documento o en una misma frase. La pérdida del paradigma del _vosotros_ y el uso de _ustedes_ como el único plural de segunda persona puede considerarse una muestra más de la tendencia simplificadora del lenguaje hispanoamericano.

** Es posible que hasta en las zonas donde el voseo no sobrevivió y se generalizó el _tú_ y también se eliminó prácticamente el _vosotros_, el _vos_ hubiera perdurado lo suficiente como para actuar en la pérdida del _vosotros_.

Cabe notar que la distinción entre el trato formal e informal en el plural apareció recién con la aparición de la tercera persona vuestras mercedes/señorías/excelencias, etc., la primer "pronombre" de las cuales evolucionó hacia el _ustedes_. Se puede decir, simplificando, que los españoles adaptaron la nueva forma de plural como el lógico plural de _usted_, conservando también el plural _vosotros_ que desde entonces se reserva para el tratamiento tuteante, mientras en América la nueva forma plural _ustedes_ se aceptó como el plural universal, tanto de _usted_ como de _tú_ y _vos_.
 
El tema es extenso y me parece raro que (aparentemente) no les enseñen ni un esbozo de todo esto en la escuela. ¿O sí?


----------



## lamartus

smm1979 said:


> Nosotros sí usamos la segunda persona del plural, que sería el "ustedes", el equivalente al "vosotros" español.



Como ya apunta Ryba creo que este es un error común: nosotros también usamos "ustedes" en las mismas ocasiones en que para singular usaríamos "usted", así que conocemos perfectamente la conjugación; es por eso que nos suena demasiado formal cuando les escuchamos _a ustedes_  usar esa forma para dirigirse a alguien de confianza.

También como apunta Mirx hay bastantes hilos que ya hablan sobre el tema por si a alguien le interesa profundizar más.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Hola a todos:

Es interesante lo que escriben, nunca lo había visto así, como menciona Lamartus. El uso del “vosotros” hace que, en este sentido, el español peninsular tenga mayor riqueza o más matices que el americano. Aún mayor es la pérdida de matices en Colombia, donde es escasísimo el uso del “tú”. Por lo tanto, no usan la segunda persona en singular, ni tampoco en plural. Casi todo el trato es de usted, al menos en público,  padres e hijos, esposos y esposas, etc. No sé si en la intimidad del hogar usarán el “tú”. 

Cordial saludo.

A.A.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> El uso del “vosotros” hace que, en este sentido, el español peninsular tenga mayor riqueza o más matices que el americano.
> 
> Cordial saludo.
> 
> A.A.


 
No estoy de acuerdo.  Si en España usan vosotros y acá usamos ustedes, ¿cuál es el "plus"?


----------



## Vampiro

Bueno lamento decepcionar a aquellos que nunca nunca nunca se lo han escuchado decir a un latinoamericano...
Yo sí.
Hay zonas de Bolivia donde se habla un español bastante más castizo que en el resto de América, y yo he escuchado decir "vosotros" a algún boliviano.
No es común eso es verdad, y la mayoría dice "ustedes", pero existe (también en este lado del charco)
Saludos.


----------



## horusankh

Janis Joplin said:


> No estoy de acuerdo. Si en España usan vosotros y acá usamos ustedes, ¿cuál es el "plus"?


Hola Janis:

Creo que a lo que Adolfo se refiere es que en España pueden marcar también en plural la diferencia que nosotros marcamos entre tratamiento formal e informal (usted/ustedes y tú/vosotros) y por lo tanto, en este sentido, hay más matices. En otros sentidos sería al contrario, acá habría más, por ejemplo, "jugo de naranja" y "zumo de naranja" son dos cosas diferentes, al igual que "crema" y "nata", por ejemplo.

Saludos.


----------



## Janis Joplin

horusankh said:


> Hola Janis:
> 
> Creo que a lo que Adolfo se refiere es que en España pueden marcar también en plural la diferencia que nosotros marcamos entre tratamiento formal e informal (usted/ustedes y tú/vosotros) y por lo tanto, en este sentido, hay más matices. En otros sentidos sería al contrario, acá habría más, por ejemplo, "jugo de naranja" y "zumo de naranja" son dos cosas diferentes, al igual que "crema" y "nata", por ejemplo.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Puesto así suena diferente.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En Canarias también se usa exclusivamente el ustedes, aunque el tener mucho más contacto con el español peninsular hace que estemos muy acostumbrados y no nos resulte raro, aunque hace años ,sin televisión, con menos contacto por la lejanía, sí podía sonar raro. Recuerdo oír a mi abuela cuando alguien decía cosas como " callaos y venid de una vez" que parecía que hablaba como El Quijote.


----------



## ryba

Vampiro said:


> Bueno lamento decepcionar a aquellos que nunca nunca nunca se lo han escuchado decir a un latinoamericano...
> Yo sí.
> Hay zonas de Bolivia donde se habla un español bastante más castizo que en el resto de América, y yo he escuchado decir "vosotros" a algún boliviano.
> No es común eso es verdad, y la mayoría dice "ustedes", pero existe (también en este lado del charco)
> Saludos.



Guau. No tenía ni idea de eso que dices, Vampiro. ¿Y se sabe si el _vosotros_ boliviano es más o menos formal que la tercera persona del plural? ¿O tal vez los bolivianos que dicen _vosotros_ no dicen _ustedes_?

¿La conjugación cómo es? ¿Como en España?

Es impresionante la riqueza que tiene el castellano.

_Cuidaos_ bien.
Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Vampiro said:


> Bueno lamento decepcionar a aquellos que nunca nunca nunca se lo han escuchado decir a un latinoamericano...
> Yo sí.
> Hay zonas de Bolivia donde se habla un español bastante más castizo que en el resto de América, y yo he escuchado decir "vosotros" a algún boliviano.
> No es común eso es verdad, y la mayoría dice "ustedes", pero existe (también en este lado del charco)
> Saludos.



Recuerdo haber leído que también lo usan en pequeñas comunidades rurales de Centroamérica, pero no recuerdo datos más precisos. Donde también se usa es en África.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Hola a todos:

Una amable forera de Colombia, por correo privado, me ha dicho que mi comentario no es acertado. Le expliqué que, por haber vivido algunos años en Bogotá, creí poder hablar con propiedad. Lo cierto es que su opinión, sin duda, es más válida que la mía. Voy por tanto a corregirme y decir que yo vi, en Bogotá, a parejas y a padres e hijos, en público, tratarse de usted. Eso llamó siempre mi atención y no lo he visto  en otros países. Mi experiencia no puede tomarse como representativa del habla colombiana, que además es muy variada. En todo caso -lo mismo le comenté a mi corresponsal- lo más importante para mí es que quede claro que no hay sentido irónico ni de crítica en mi comentario acerca de la pérdida de matices al no usar la segunda persona del singular. Colombia es país demasiado hermoso como para criticarlo. 

Para decir también que Horusankh (¡qué nombre tan difícil!) contestó perfectamente la observación de Janis Joplin (¡qué voz orgásmica!) acerca de mi comentario sobre la pérdida de matices. Gracias.

Cordial saludo.

A.A


----------



## Vampiro

La verdad es que no lo sé, Ryba.
Sólo los escuché hablar, y me da la sensación de que usaban el "vosotros" por "ustedes", así, sin más.
Saludos.


----------



## ryba

Vampiro said:


> La verdad es que no lo sé, Ryba.
> Sólo los escuché hablar, y me da la sensación de que usaban el "vosotros" por "ustedes", así, sin más.
> Saludos.



Ah. Pregunto porque, según señala Norma Beatriz Carricaburo en _Las fórmulas de tratamiento en el español actual_ (1997), en algunas zonas rurales de Bolivia (en los departamentos Oruro, Potosí y Tarija) se puede oír el voseo diptongado -áis, -éis, -ís (habláis, podéis, dormís) y -áis, -ís (habláis, podís, dormís) y se me ocurrió que podías haber llegado a pensar que era "vosotroseo" y en realidad era voseo.

Pero no sé, no sé ni investigué tampoco.


Otra cosa que quisiera comentarles es que en Costa Rica, tal como en el Salvador (como dijo Ayutuxte en el post #*5* ) el _vosotros_ puede llegar a usarse en contextos que requieren solemnidad.

Se lo oí usar dos o tres veces a mi profesor costarricense, me acuerdo de que una de las veces usó las formas verbales propias del _vosotros_ poniendo en la boca de Simón Bolívar un enunciado, o sea diciendo una frase (inventada, parafraseando) introducida por "y entonces Bolívar dijo" u algo por el estilo. Después leí en algún hilo en este foro que, efectivamente, es cómo se puede usar el _vosotros_ en Costa Rica.


No nos olvidemos de que el _vosotros_ no es para los americanos un tratamiento informal por razones expuestas en el post #*10*. Simplemente, la tercera persona plural usada con valor de la segunda del plural pasó a ser lo que en España había sido el plural vos/vosotros antes de la aparición de ella: un tratamiento universal, tanto para el tratamiento de confianza como para el tratamiento de respeto.

Simplificando las cosas, en la lengua hablada/cotidiana:

 La 2da persona plural en España hasta los finales del siglo XV: *vos* / *vosotros* (con el correr del tiempo se fue generalizando el _vosotros_ para dar mejor la idea de pluralidad, pues el _vos_ se acostumbraba usar -con diferente _status_ a lo largo de los siglos- como tratamiento de segunda persona)

 La segunda persona plural en España desde que se inventó el trato de vuestra merced / excelencia / señoría, etc.: *vosotros* (como el plural de tú; tratamiento familiar) o *la tercera persona plural* (como plural de la tercera persona singular; tratamiento de respeto)

 La segunda persona plural en América: *la tercera persona plural* (el plural universal, el _vosotros_ nunca se implantó ampliamente y con firmeza en el lenguaje hablado).


Saludos.


----------



## El Moreno

Vampiro said:


> Bueno lamento decepcionar a aquellos que nunca nunca nunca se lo han escuchado decir a un latinoamericano...
> Yo sí.
> Hay zonas de Bolivia donde se habla un español bastante más castizo que en el resto de América, y yo he escuchado decir "vosotros" a algún boliviano.
> No es común eso es verdad, y la mayoría dice "ustedes", pero existe (también en este lado del charco)
> Saludos.


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo amigo, todavía exsisten las conjugaciones del vosotros en pocas partes de América Latina, como en regiones de México. Aunque el pronombre del vosotros no es tan común como el de ustedes.


----------



## ManPaisa

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Hola a todos:
> Es interesante lo que escriben, nunca lo había visto así, como menciona Lamartus. El uso del “vosotros” hace que, en este sentido, el español peninsular tenga mayor riqueza o más matices que el americano. Aún mayor es la pérdida de matices en Colombia, donde es escasísimo el uso del “tú”. Por lo tanto, no usan la segunda persona en singular, ni tampoco en plural. Casi todo el trato es de usted, al menos en público, padres e hijos, esposos y esposas, etc. No sé si en la intimidad del hogar usarán el “tú”.


 
Sí se usa el *tú* en Bogotá, pero sobre todo entre amigos y especialmente entre amigos jóvenes. Sin embargo lo que comentas es muy cierto; el uso tan común de *usted* (incluso en el grupo que mencioné) ha mermado la riqueza del español colombiano.


----------



## merquiades

Me han comentado que en ciertas zonas rurales de Andalucía usan el pronombre 'Ustedes' como en Hispanoamérica (como plural de tú), pero en cuanto a la conjugación del verbo vacilan entre la de vosotros y la de ustedes... Es decir, dicen  'ustedes habéis visto a vuestra madre'... Dicho de paso, jamás he oído este tipo de frase, o a lo mejor no me he fijado bien... Los jóvenes dicen vosotros... Que lo confirme o no algún andaluz del foro... En Canarias (incluso los que llevan años en la península) sí dicen 'Vds.' como en Suramérica... Sería lógico que el 'Vds. informal' hubiera tenido sus orígenes en Andalucía como otros tantos aspectos de la lengua latinoamericana pero ¿por qué no cruzó el charco la forma 'ustedes + verbo en segunda persona'?


----------



## mirx

merquiades said:


> Me han comentado que en ciertas zonas rurales de Andalucía usan el pronombre 'Ustedes' como en Hispanoamérica (como plural de tú), pero en cuanto a la conjugación del verbo vacilan entre la de vosotros y la de ustedes... Es decir, dicen 'ustedes habéis visto a vuestra madre'... Dicho de paso, jamás he oído este tipo de frase, o a lo mejor no me he fijado bien... Los jóvenes dicen vosotros... Que lo confirme o no algún andaluz del foro... En Canarias (incluso los que llevan años en la península) sí dicen 'Vds.' como en Suramérica... Sería lógico que el 'Vds. informal' hubiera tenido sus orígenes en Andalucía como otros tantos aspectos de la lengua latinoamericana pero ¿por qué no cruzó el charco la forma 'ustedes + verbo en segunda persona'?


 
Es que sí viajó al otro lado del charco. No tengo idea de hasta que punto fue utilizado en la lengua hablada pero en la forma escrita no dejo de usarse hasta ya bien entrado el siglo pasado. Los curas todavía en la acualidad rezan las letanías usando esa conjugación y hasta hace menos de 20 años "vosotros" todavía se enseñaba en la primarias; mal, eso sí, pero se enseñaba.

Y lo de los andaluces también es cierto, aunque no todos por supuesto. Respecto a las Canarias debes tomar en cuenta que fueron (o son) una colonia de España como el resto de América. Y que muchas de sus costumbres y formas de hablar se asemejan mucho más a las caribeñas que a las peninsulares.


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

En África, en el país Guinea Ecuatorial (donde el español es uno de los idiomas oficiales), la gente han conservado el uso del pronombre vosotros. El español hablado allá es casi exactamente como el de España. ¡Aún dicen "ordenador" y "coche"!

Busquen YouTube: Guinea Ecuatorial.


----------



## merquiades

En gran parte de Andalucía Occidental se emplea "ustedes" en lugar de "vosotros" con la particularidad de que se produce una solución mixta, con uso del pronombre "ustedes" con las formas verbales de "vosotros"...¿Ustedes sois de Cádiz o de San Fernando? (¿Vosotros sois de Cádiz o de San Fernando?) Fuente...http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dialecto_andaluz


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Pues ya está... salvo algunas excepciones, jamás se utiliza el vosotros en América, y mucho menos en ..._novelas mej*x*icanas y nunca oí "vosotros"_.

Saludos.


----------



## ManPaisa

VivaReggaeton88 said:


> En África, en el país Guinea Ecuatorial (donde el español es uno de los idiomas oficiales), la gente han conservado el uso del pronombre vosotros. El español hablado allá es casi exactamente como el de España. ¡Aún dicen "ordenador" y "coche"!



¿Y qué tiene de extraño eso?


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

ManPaisa said:


> ¿Y qué tiene de extraño eso?



Porque uno pensaría que ya que ha sido tantos años después de la colonización española y la larga distancia entre el país y España, la lengua habría cambiado un poco. Especialmente con los otros idiomas que se hablan allá, tanto europeos como africanos.


----------



## ManPaisa

VivaReggaeton88 said:


> Porque uno pensaría que ya que ha sido tantos años después de la colonización española y la larga distancia entre el país y España, la lengua habría cambiado un poco. Especialmente con los otros idiomas que se hablan allá, tanto europeos como africanos.



En eso estoy de acuerdo, pero por qué habrían de cambiar *ordenador* y _*vosotros*_?   La distancia es aún mayor en relación con Hispanoamérica, donde sí se usan esos términos.


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

ManPaisa said:


> En eso estoy de acuerdo, pero por qué habrían de cambiar *ordenador* y _*vosotros*_?   La distancia es aún mayor en relación con Hispanoamérica, donde sí se usan esos términos.



Esos fueron unos ejemplos en que pensé rápidamente... No son necesariamente esas palabras, pero a mí me parece muy interesante qué tan similares son esos 2 'dialectos' de la lengua.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Una amable forera de Colombia, por correo privado, me ha dicho que mi comentario no es acertado. Le expliqué que, por haber vivido algunos años en Bogotá, creí poder hablar con propiedad. Lo cierto es que su opinión, sin duda, es más válida que la mía. Voy por tanto a corregirme y decir que yo vi, en Bogotá, a parejas y a padres e hijos, en público, tratarse de usted. Eso llamó siempre mi atención y no lo he visto en otros países. Mi experiencia no puede tomarse como representativa del habla colombiana, que además es muy variada. En todo caso -lo mismo le comenté a mi corresponsal- lo más importante para mí es que quede claro que no hay sentido irónico ni de crítica en mi comentario acerca de la pérdida de matices al no usar la segunda persona del singular. Colombia es país demasiado hermoso como para criticarlo.
> 
> Para decir también que Horusankh (¡qué nombre tan difícil!) contestó perfectamente la observación de Janis Joplin (¡qué voz orgásmica!) acerca de mi comentario sobre la pérdida de matices. Gracias.
> 
> Cordial saludo.
> 
> A.A


 
Estoy de acuerdo en que no podemos o más bien, que no debemos generalizar. 
En Sonora no se usa el vosotros.
En Sonora en algunas familias se habla de usted a los padres y en otras no. Mi hermana menor tuteó a mi papá enfrente de su (entonces novio) esposo y éste se sorprendió mucho y le preguntó que si qué pasaba. Que si por qué le faltaba el respeto a su padre. Mi hermana se sorprendió y le dijo que ella nunca le había faltado el respeto a nuestro papá. El caso es que atando cabos descubrieron que en la casa de él es falta de respeto tutear a los padres y en la de nosotros es lo "normal", así nos criaron.

Después mi hermana nos platicó riéndose que en casa de su novio estaban criados a "la antigüita" con muuucho respeto, que le hablaban (y aún lo hacen) de usted a sus padres. Nosotros no lo podíamos creer. Suena rarísimo, pero se dan casos.

El vosotros de plano no se usa. Ustedes se usa para el plural de tú y de usted. No se usa para el plural de la tercera persona. He leído en este hilo que si es el plural de la tercera persona y en Sonora el plural de la tercera persona es ellos y ellas.

Saludos


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

merquiades said:


> Me han comentado que en ciertas zonas rurales de Andalucía usan el pronombre 'Ustedes' como en Hispanoamérica (como plural de tú), pero en cuanto a la conjugación del verbo vacilan entre la de vosotros y la de ustedes... Es decir, dicen 'ustedes habéis visto a vuestra madre'...?


 

No sólo en las zonas rurales.
El uso de ustedes conjugado con la forma de vosotros, o sea, "ustedes estáis" es bastante común y generalizado en Sevilla, Cádiz, Jerez etc.
En general es propio de la Andalucía Occidental.
Ahora bien, como los hablantes son conscientes de que esa no es la norma, cuando quieren que su lenguaje sea menos coloquial tienden a usar el vosotros, más notorio cuanto más culto es el hablante.
Asimismo, los jóvenes tienden a copiar el modelo del castellano estándar peninsular y al igual que están abandonando el seseo en zonas tradicionalmente seseantes, también tienden a adoptar el uso de vosotros, pero esto último está en una fase inicial y pueden usar las dos formas indistintamente.


----------



## pejeman

En Sonora, donde cursé la primaria, aprendimos las conjugaciones con "nosotros, vosotros y ellos" y así las teníamos que recitar en el salón. Fuera de ahí no la usábamos. 

Sin embargo, como me devoré la Colección Juvenil Cadete, supongo que incluidos en el kril de las palabras iban muchos vosotros, por lo cual supongo igualmente que su uso no me parecía extraño. Además en el Yo pecador y en otras partes de la liturgia, nos dirigíamos a vosotros hermanos.

Hoy rogamos a _ustedes hermanos_ y puedo decir que mis hijos ni siquiera en el salón de clases se toparon con el vosotros.

Hoy en día, yo uso vuestro/vuestra por comodidad, cuando quiero evitarme la molestia de explicar que la responsabilidad no es de ellos (los terceros) sino de vosotros (a quienes me dirijo). Si quiero decir, por ejemplo, "esa era su responsabilidad" y no deseo que supongan que me refiero a alguien más, les espeto  "esa era vuestra responsabilidad" y no me importa que me consideren anticuado.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En ese caso yo diría: esa es responsabilidad de ustedes.


----------



## pejeman

ToñoTorreón said:


> En ese caso yo diría: esa es responsabilidad de ustedes.


 
Y yo me ahorraría una palabra.

Saludos.


----------



## mirx

pejeman said:


> Y yo me ahorraría una palabra.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Y ganarías un montón de miradas inquisitivas; vaya que hasta un "¿y este güey de dónde salió?" no te ha de faltar.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Yo doy clases de español a norteamericanos (gringuitos), pero a veces tengo en mis clases ya sea a mexicanos o a hijos de mexicanos nacidos en California o a otros hispanoamericanos y cuando enseño la conjugación de vosotros, se me quedan viendo como "y a la maestra que mosca le picó? o "¿de qué está hablando?" 

Se nota que se sienten incómodos y ya les explico que esa conjugación sólo se usa en España, pero que es bueno que la aprendan para cuando vayan a España.

Varios de mis alumnos han ido a España y dicen que si notaron el uso de vosotros. 

Los mexicanos o hispanoamericanos (a veces tengo estudiantes de Perú o de El Salvador o de ...) me han preguntado: "maestra ¿para que les enseña esas cosas tan raras? pobrecitos, ni lo van a usar". Les he dicho que sí se usa en España. 

En fin, es verdad lo que dice mirx, se le quedan viendo a uno raro.

Hay unos padres que dicen que en cierta escuela hay un maestro o una maestra que enseña el español "correcto", el castellano, y que usa el vosotros. Les he dicho lo que he observado en mis viajes a España, que si uno usa el ustedes a uno lo entienden. Yo les hablaba con mi ustedes y ellos me contestaban con su vosotros y todos felices y contentos. La comunicación se da, que es lo más importante.

También les digo que no existe eso del español "correcto" o "incorrecto" por ser dialectos diferentes del español. Les digo que es como el inglés de Estados Unidos, que es diferente del inglés de Inglaterra o del de Australia o ... 

Saludos


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

*Nota de Moderación*

Se les pide de la manera más atenta, mantenerse en la temática original del hilo: *"Uso de vosotros en América*", a efecto de tenerlo abierto a nuevos aportes.

Seguros de contar con su colaboración y comprensión,


*Ayutuxte*
*Moderador*


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Alma Shofner said:


> Yo doy clases de español a norteamericanos (gringuitos) Éjele, gringuitos estadounidenses, más bien, pero a veces tengo en mis clases ya sea a mexicanos o a hijos de mexicanos nacidos en California o a otros hispanoamericanos y cuando enseño la conjugación de vosotros, se me quedan viendo como "y a la maestra que mosca le picó? o "¿de qué está hablando?" Me imagino: _¿Habéis cogido su lunch, hoy? _
> 
> Se nota que se sienten incómodos y ya les explico que esa conjugación sólo se usa en España, pero que es bueno que la aprendan para cuando vayan a España. Pues no sé, mira... yo les daría una clase de una hora sobre _dialectos _del español: _Allá, en un país llamado España, dicen _¿Vosotros os sentís a gusto? _en vez de _¿Ustedes se sienten a gusto?
> 
> Varios de mis alumnos han ido a España y dicen que si notaron el uso de vosotros. Claro, lo dicen como 45 millones de españoles... contra 350 millones que no lo di_*s*_en.
> 
> Los mexicanos o hispanoamericanos (a veces tengo estudiantes de Perú o de El Salvador o de ...) me han preguntado: "maestra ¿para que les enseña esas cosas tan raras? pobrecitos, ni lo van a usar". Les he dicho que sí se usa en España.
> 
> En fin, es verdad lo que dice mirx, se le quedan viendo a uno raro.
> 
> Sí, pero la cultura nunca hace daño... eso hay que enseñárselos también, como lo haces tú.
> 
> Hay unos padres que dicen que en cierta escuela hay un maestro o una maestra que enseña el español "correcto", el castellano, y que usa el vosotros. Les he dicho lo que he observado en mis viajes a España, que si uno usa el ustedes a uno lo entienden. Yo les hablaba con mi ustedes y ellos me contestaban con su vosotros y todos felices y contentos. La comunicación se da, que es lo más importante. Sí, sí entienden el _ustedes_... al principio ponen cara de , pero se acostumbran. Lo toman como algo exótico, y ya'stá.
> 
> También les digo que no existe eso del español "correcto" o "incorrecto" por ser dialectos diferentes del español. Les digo que es como el inglés de Estados Unidos, que es diferente del inglés de Inglaterra o del de Australia o ...
> 
> Saludos


 
Saludos.


----------



## Bostru

El vosotros, al menos en Centroamérica, no se usa.


----------



## Popescu

Me parece lógico que en EE.UU. se enseñe el español de méxico o americano, igual que en europa se ensañará el de España, se puede dar como curiosidad, pero es un poco absurdo, todos los profesores estadounidenses que he conocido en España dan inglés británico a sus alumnos, aunque luego a en el temario hay algún tema que te cuentan las diferencias del tipo "lift-elevator", para que agobiarles con cosas no prácticas. Pienso yo.


----------



## Escalador

wamcon said:


> Vengo de otro hilo donde un forero puso:
> 
> 
> Me gustaría saber si es cierto.
> ¿Nadie en *todo el continente americano* usa el pronombre vosotros?
> La frase: "¿Usáis las segunda persona del plural?"
> jamás la usarían ustedes, me refiero excluyendo el voseo de algunas zonas en las que coincide esta forma verbal.
> 
> Gracias de antemano.



Aquí en Guatemala nadie dice vosotros de manera espontánea, hasta donde yo sé.
El único contacto que he tenido con ese pronombre ha sido por medio de textos, y televisión.


----------



## glisten

ryba said:


> 1) Muchos españoles y estudiantes de español en Europa creen que el _vosotros_ se usa fuera de España,


A mí me cuesta creer que haya "muchos" españoles que crean que un mexicano, un argentino o cualquier latinoamericano use el vosotros. A lo mejor alguien que viva en un hoyo en la tierra sin saber qué es la televisión, el cine, la música, la literatura, etc, pensaría eso, no sé... pero me gustaría saber qué los españoles piensan sobre tu afirmación.

En cuanto a los estudiantes de español en Europa, en todos los libros tipo "Learn Spanish" (publicados aquí) que yo he leído, siempre han mencionado que el vosotros no se usa en América. No puedo creer que en las escuelas y colegios nunca se lo digan a los estudiantes, que de todos modos al final lo descubrirán por su cuenta. Por eso no estoy de acuerdo con lo que has dicho arriba.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Ya que *glisten* ha reactualizado este hilo, aprovecharé para agregar un comentario a los muchos y muy interesantes que se han hecho.

Concuerdo en que es una pena la desaparición de _vosotros_ en Hispanoamérica, que supone la pérdida de un matiz (confianza-respeto) y, por tanto, un empobrecimiento del idioma.

Además, je..., los países voseantes hubiéramos quedado con un cuadro muy bonito y coherente:
Vos-Vosotros
Usted-Ustedes


----------



## Bostru

Por un lado si se quiere ver así es un empobrecimiento, pero por otro, aunque pueda parecer una tontería, se da más diversidad fonológica a los pronombres y se evitan cacofonías tipo ''Vosotros juegan en mi equipo y vosotros otros van para el otro''.
No sé, más que las estrictamente cuadradas yo veo bonitas las combinaciones actuales del Español:
vos/tú-ustedes (América)
tú-vosotros/ustedes (Europa)

Digo yo 

Por cierto, ?alguien sabe sobre esto de los pronombres en Guinea Ecuatorial y Filipinas?


----------



## Ibermanolo

En Guinea Ecuatorial creo que sí utilizan vosotros, en Filipinas creo que ya no quedan hablantes de español como lengua materna.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Alma Shofner said:


> Les he dicho lo que he observado en mis viajes a España, que si uno usa el ustedes a uno lo entienden. Yo les hablaba con mi ustedes y ellos me contestaban con su vosotros y todos felices y contentos. La comunicación se da, que es lo más importante.


 
No es sólo que se entienda, es que ustedes es de uso normal en España, lo que pasa que ustedes es la forma en plural equivalente al usted en singular y vosotros el equivalente al tú.

En cualquier caso a pesar de que en sus países no se utilice el ustedes no veo que sea algo tan horrible y complicado aprenderlo. Aquí nadie vosea y yo creo que todo el mundo sería capaz de hablar voseando si quiere.


----------



## MistressKarina

En Chile se usa el "ustedes", sin embargo, no es poco común usar "vuestro" para los posesivos, por ejemplo en "Gracias por vuestros saludos", "Que tengan felicidad junto a los vuestros".


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Bostru:


> y se evitan cacofonías tipo ''Vosotros juegan en mi equipo y vosotros otros van para el otro''.


Pero no. Lo que diríamos es: "Vosotros jugáis en mi equipo y vosotros vais para el otro". 
Cuando digo _vosotros_, incluyo sus formas verbales, como se lo utiliza en España.

Respecto a la situación del español en Guinea Ecuatorial, he leído que ya nadie lo habla. Sobrevive como idioma oficial (o co-oficial) para documentos gubernamentales y cosas así (como ocurría con el latín en la Europa medieval).


----------



## Bostru

Gracias por la corrección, es cierto, no presté atención a la conjugación, aunque el punto era rescatar la ventaja de evitar el -otros, -otros otro, igual es un ejemplo que no tiene mucho sentido.

Con respecto a Guinea Ecuatorial, su mayoría poblacional sí habla puritico Español, las otras lenguas (a excepción de las indígenas) las tienen por una formalidad para ser incluidos en alienzas comerciales (Comunidad de estados francófonos y otra de los lusófonos) acabo de encontrar el link: 

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guinea_Ecuatorial#Lenguas

Lo que no encuentro es su uso pronominal.


----------



## Escalador

Guillermogustavo said:


> Bostru:
> 
> Pero no. Lo que diríamos es: "Vosotros jugáis en mi equipo y vosotros vais para el otro".
> Cuando digo _vosotros_, incluyo sus formas verbales, como se lo utiliza en España.
> 
> Respecto a la situación del español en Guinea Ecuatorial, he leído que ya nadie lo habla. Sobrevive como idioma oficial (o co-oficial) para documentos gubernamentales y cosas así (como ocurría con el latín en la Europa medieval).



Habría que estar seguro de lo de Guinea Ecuatorial antes de afirmarlo, yo conocí a dos guineanos y ambos hablaban español, utilizaban tú eres y vosotros sois. Nunca me hablaron en un idioma diferente al español, aunque me dijeron que hablaban portugues.


----------



## Ibermanolo

MistressKarina said:


> En Chile se usa el "ustedes", sin embargo, no es poco común usar "vuestro" para los posesivos, por ejemplo en "Gracias por vuestros saludos", "Que tengan felicidad junto a los vuestros".


 
No lo sabía, curioso.


----------



## Popescu

Según la wikipedia sí, en el "Español Ecuatoguineano" una de sus características es el uso de vosotros y su conjugación respectiva.

Aunque la wikipedia no es muy fiable, algo es algo.


----------



## LagosF

Hola.
 
Soy americano pero mis padres son latinos. Preguntaste si alguien del continente americano usa el vosotros y yo lo uso. Cuando hablo con mis amigos uso el vosotros. Sin embargo, uso ustedes cuando hablo con mis padres, etc. Trato de no cambiar el uso del tú y del usted, ya que es raro referirse a alguien del tú y luego cambiar al ustedes al plural. Mis amigos latinos se burlan de mí pero con ellos ni puedo decir coger porque me miran extraño. Mis profesores no enseñan el vosotros en la Uni, pero yo sigo hablando con el vosotros. Es correcto aunque todos me vean como si fuese de los siglos medievales. 
 
Saludes


----------



## Guillermogustavo

LagosF:

Yo soy de Buenos Aires, y me encanta el _vosotros_. Pero no soy tan valiente como tú. En esta parte del mundo, si dices "vosotros estáis", te envían al manicomio, ja, ja...

(Me has dado una idea para iniciar un hilo sobre el uso de _vosotros_ en América.)

Un saludo.


----------



## LagosF

A mí me encanta el vosotros y no te miento, a veces me da miedo decirlo ya que los mejicanos de esta parte son bien… son bien listos para juzgarte o mandarte a España. Ah, y Dios guarde cuando pronuncio las jotas fuertemente. Me llaman francés. Jaja.


----------



## Fer BA

merquiades said:


> En gran parte de Andalucía Occidental se emplea "ustedes" en lugar de "vosotros" con la particularidad de que se produce una solución mixta, con uso del pronombre "ustedes" con las formas verbales de "vosotros"...¿Ustedes sois de Cádiz o de San Fernando? (¿Vosotros sois de Cádiz o de San Fernando?) Fuente...http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dialecto_andaluz


 
¿Cual es la situación en Andalucía Oriental? Busqué en Google y me encontré con un disco de Bisbal (antes de iniciar una discusión, no me gusta lo que hace pero entiendo que es sumamente representativo, y es de Almería). La letra dice:

POR USTEDES QUE PUSIERON EN CADA CONCIERTO EL ALMA
....
POR LAS HORAS QUE ESPERARON
....
POR SIEMPRE OS LLEGARÁ MI VOZ,


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Fer BA said:


> ¿Cual es la situación en Andalucía Oriental? Busqué en Google y me encontré con un disco de Bisbal (antes de iniciar una discusión, no me gusta lo que hace pero entiendo que es sumamente representativo, y es de Almería). La letra dice:
> 
> POR USTEDES QUE PUSIERON EN CADA CONCIERTO EL ALMA
> ....
> POR LAS HORAS QUE ESPERARON
> ....
> POR SIEMPRE OS LLEGARÁ MI VOZ,


 
En Andalucía Oriental el uso es como el mayoritario en España y diferente a la zona occidental andaluza donde sí se usa el ustedes.
Bisbal es de Almería, oriental, y usa el tú/ vosotros de modo natural como todos los almerienses.
Pero como algún que otro cantante español, tiene muy en cuenta el mercado latinoamericano y puede usar formas de allí.

Si usa esa forma "ustedes" en España es que está hablando al público de modo formal o respetuoso, ya que en España el "ustedes" se usa en el trato formal.
Si mezcla las dos formas, probablemente el "os" se le escaparía.
A veces, algún español, puede no estar seguro de cómo tratar a alguien y puede vacilar entre las dos formas tú/ vosotros y usted/ustedes.
Se le puede olvidar que minutos antes lo trataba de usted.
Si trata al público de usted, al dirigirse en plural lo normal es que diga ustedes como diría cualquier español.


----------



## Ynez

glisten said:


> A mí me cuesta creer que haya "muchos" españoles que crean que un mexicano, un argentino o cualquier latinoamericano use el vosotros. A lo mejor alguien que viva en un hoyo en la tierra sin saber qué es la televisión, el cine, la música, la literatura, etc, pensaría eso, no sé... pero me gustaría saber qué los españoles piensan sobre tu afirmación.



La cuestión es que si hablan utilizando "ustedes", es posible que no nos demos ni cuenta. Nosotros percibiremos un acento diferente y ciertos vocablos distintos que nos hacen ver que la persona es de América (como podríamos ver que es andaluz o catalán), pero eso no significa que estemos analizando cada palabra al detalle.

Es decir, a no ser que nos hayamos parado a pensarlo, o hayamos leído un hilo aquí,  podemos estar hablando con alguien de América y no darnos cuenta de que dice "ustedes" en vez de "vosotros". Como ya han comentado, es normal también en ciertas partes de España, así que no es algo que resulte tan extravagante.


----------



## ampurdan

glisten said:


> A mí me cuesta creer que haya "muchos" españoles que crean que un mexicano, un argentino o cualquier latinoamericano use el vosotros. A lo mejor alguien que viva en un hoyo en la tierra sin saber qué es la televisión, el cine, la música, la literatura, etc, pensaría eso, no sé... pero me gustaría saber qué los españoles piensan sobre tu afirmación.



Hola Glisten:

No puedo hablar por boca de "muchos", pero sí de mi caso personal.

Cuando, de pequeño, leía los cómics de Mafalda, me parecía muy extraño que todos los niños ahí fuesen tan bien educados y se estuviesen tratando siempre de "usted" y de "vos" (y lo interpretaba como el "vos" que salía en las películas de Robin Hood y demás de época que pudiera ver por aquel entonces). No lo interpreté como "_no usan nunca "vosotros" y usan "ustedes" simpre para el plural, cualquiera que sea el grado de formalidad, y el "vos" que utilizan ellos vale tanto como el "tú" y además se conjuga diferente que ese "vos" que oyes en las películas_". Para llegar a pensar eso se requiere mucha más exposición a esa manera de hablar o alguien que te lo explique. Lo primero, en el grado adecuado, es suficiente, lo segundo puede no serlo en muchos casos.

Por aquellos años, el contacto que alguien como yo podía tener con el español del otro lado del Atlántico era bastante escaso. Mafalda, las películas de Cantinflas... Nunca me gustaron las telenovelas.

No te sabría decir hasta qué momento seguí con esa idea. En la escuela sé que en clase de lengua había algunos temas en que se hablaba de las distintas variedades de español, así que supongo que hasta ese momento. Pero como bien sabes, no todos los niños retienen toda la información que se les da en la escuela y, desde luego, no es un tema en el que se insista mucho.

A todo esto se añade que alguien como yo era muy poco consciente de las diferencias entre los diferentes acentos americanos. Me acuerdo muy bien de la afirmación de un profesor argentino (cordobés, para más señas) que tuve en la Universidad, hablando de la época en que dio clases en una parte del país de más elevada proporción de catalanohablantes: cuando preguntaba de qué país creían ellos que venía, no sabían muy bien qué responder y decían cosas como "Venezuela".  Los rasgos solo suenan "diferentes", "latinoamericanos" (luego resulta que igual son canarios) pero no se sabe ir más allá de eso. Sin embargo, creo que los que no tienen el catalán como primera lengua tienen más facilidad para identificar los diferentes acentos de América (solo una impresión personal, nada más que eso).

En estos foros he visto en un par de ocasiones a españoles que desconocían que en América y en algunas zonas de España no se usa "vosotros" en las situaciones de comunicación habituales. Creo que cada vez es menos habitual que esto suceda, pero no me soprendería que una encuesta revelara un muy alto grado de desconocimiento de esta realidad.

Un estudiante extranjero de español puede tener más conocimiento de estos aspectos que la mayoría de hispanohablantes.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Al menos en mi país estoy seguro de que se da a su vez un desconocimiento muy extendido de cuál es la diferencia entre el uso de _vosotros _y _ustedes _en España. Casi todos saben que en España se utiliza _vosotros _como pronombre, ya que mal o bien, pienso que habrá pocas personas que no hayan visto nunca cine español, o al menos "Cuéntame cómo paso" en la televisión o algo similar(*). De ahí a que sepan que el vosotros es informal hay un gran trecho. Estoy convencido de que muchísimos son los que piensan que es una forma más formal que ustedes, cuando es exactamente al revés. Esto es solo una intuición, no salí a la calle a preguntarle a nadie, pero capaz que un día lo hago y les cuento. No creo que me equivoque.
Saludos
(*) amén de que se enseña en las escuelas, a pesar de que no se use.


----------



## ManPaisa

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> De ahí a que sepan que el vosotros es informal hay un gran trecho. Estoy convencido de que muchísimos son los que piensan que es una forma más formal que ustedes, cuando es exactamente al revés.


Igual en Colombia, creo yo.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Estoy convencido de que muchísimos son los que piensan que es una forma más formal que ustedes, cuando es exactamente al revés.


 
Ya he comentado en alguna ocasión que es bastante común oir a latinamericanos en España utilizar el "vosotros" en situaciones donde lo más correcto en España sería utilizar el "ustedes", por ejemplo un camarero hablando con clientes (especialmente si son mayores que el camarero).


----------



## carlosch

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Al menos en mi país estoy seguro de que se da a su vez un desconocimiento muy extendido de cuál es la diferencia entre el uso de _vosotros _y _ustedes _en España. Casi todos saben que en España se utiliza _vosotros _como pronombre, ya que mal o bien, pienso que habrá pocas personas que no hayan visto nunca cine español, o al menos "Cuéntame cómo paso" en la televisión o algo similar(*). De ahí a que sepan que el vosotros es informal hay un gran trecho. Estoy convencido de que muchísimos son los que piensan que es una forma más formal que ustedes, cuando es exactamente al revés. Esto es solo una intuición, no salí a la calle a preguntarle a nadie, pero capaz que un día lo hago y les cuento. No creo que me equivoque.
> Saludos
> (*) amén de que se enseña en las escuelas, a pesar de que no se use.


  Igualmente acá. El _vosotros_ suena a formalismo, a literatura del siglo  XVII y al sacerdote español que da misa en la catedral.


----------



## Bostru

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Al menos en mi país estoy seguro de que se da a su vez un desconocimiento muy extendido de cuál es la diferencia entre el uso de _vosotros _y _ustedes _en España. Casi todos saben que en España se utiliza _vosotros _como pronombre, ya que mal o bien, pienso que habrá pocas personas que no hayan visto nunca cine español, o al menos "Cuéntame cómo paso" en la televisión o algo similar(*). De ahí a que sepan que el vosotros es informal hay un gran trecho. Estoy convencido de que muchísimos son los que piensan que es una forma más formal que ustedes, cuando es exactamente al revés. Esto es solo una intuición, no salí a la calle a preguntarle a nadie, pero capaz que un día lo hago y les cuento. No creo que me equivoque.
> Saludos
> (*) amén de que se enseña en las escuelas, a pesar de que no se use.


 
Igual acá. En Costa Rica se relaciona con habla muy antigua, eclesiástica o de España. Y aquí tiene una connotación sumamente formal (como para hablarle a un rey o al papa jajaja), y nadie la usa. Pero sí se ha usado en documentos escritos muy viejos o se usa para imitar épocas bíblicas, del Quijote o antiguas en general.


----------



## MonikaUSA

ToñoTorreón said:


> Por acá tampoco se usa el vosotros en ningún caso, ni siquiera en  correspondencia gubernamental. En Chiapas, que es (que yo sepa) el único estado de México que usa el vos, lo usan con conjugándolo como tú: vos eres.



Un chiapaneco diría _vos sos. _Aquí y en México, escucho "vosotros" sólo del padre en la iglesia o en el entorno universitario de maestros españoles o las que estén casadas con españoles.


----------



## ricardofelipe

Ibermanolo said:


> Ya he comentado en alguna ocasión que es bastante común oir a latinamericanos en España utilizar el "vosotros" en situaciones donde lo más correcto en España sería utilizar el "ustedes", por ejemplo un camarero hablando con clientes (especialmente si son mayores que el camarero).


 
El latinoamericano piensa que el vosotros es solo una forma más arcaica de decir ustedes. No que hay diferencia de trato o respeto. Eso es algo que la gente no saber aquí.


----------

